
Show HN: Awesome Geotechnics Resources List - dej611_1
https://github.com/FrancescaBurali/awesome-geotechnics
======
dej611_1
We built this inspired by most awesome lists on Github, in particular the
mechanical engineering example at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15337556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15337556)
. It is still an initial draft with mostly Italian and UK resources but it
would be cool to have a collaborative source of international information.

